# AP app Error Code 9345 on TiVo Edge?



## HoTatII (Sep 21, 2016)

Anyone else (with a valid subscription of course) having a problem with the Amazon Prime app of the TiVo Edge?

While I can stream videos on the app just fine, I can no longer bring up the search engine from the menu. The search engine tries to load for a split second, but then collapses with the message ...

"Problem Occured"
"We're unable to load the page" could not be loaded. Go to Home or close and reopen the Prime Video app to retry."

"Error code 9345"

Called TiVo support, and while they found that a number of others have reported this issue. There are are no solutions yet.

Can't do too much on AP without the search engine search ....

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## stupdcat (Apr 19, 2008)

Same problem here. Works OK on my TIVO Roamio.


----------



## HoTatII (Sep 21, 2016)

stupdcat said:


> Same problem here. Works OK on my TIVO Roamio.


Thanks for the response ...

Well I see I'm not alone on this issue then just as TiVo support says ...

And same here too, as the AP search engine works fine on my two Roamios and a Bolt ....

Haven't tried it on my Gen. 2 Mini yet, but I assume it works on it too ....

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Argh Matey (Jan 21, 2021)

Same problem here: just started this past week. Hopeless to try to use AP without the "search" function. WTF?


----------



## SirTim (Jan 20, 2021)

Yes, I'm having the same problem too. I have a new Edge that we've been using for a few weeks now since late December 2020. AP works fine to watch shows but whenever we try to do a "search" within the AP app, we always get the "cannot view this page" "error 9345". I just tested this after a full shutdown/restart of the Edge and it still happens. Any suggestions? Do we need to contact Amazon?

Update: I just checked on our Mini (which is connected to the Edge), and it works fine on that device!


----------



## HoTatII (Sep 21, 2016)

SirTim said:


> Yes, I'm having the same problem too. I have a new Edge that we've been using for a few weeks now since late December 2020. AP works fine to watch shows but whenever we try to do a "search" within the AP app, we always get the "cannot view this page" "error 9345". I just tested this after a full shutdown/restart of the Edge and it still happens. Any suggestions? Do we need to contact Amazon?


TiVo tech support admitted the problem is on their end since it's only happening on the Edge models. But so far they have no solution yet other than that their escalation team is aware of the issue and working on it. ...

So you can take that for what it's worth ....

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin Phelan (Jan 23, 2021)

HoTatII said:


> Anyone else (with a valid subscription of course) having a problem with the Amazon Prime app of the TiVo Edge?
> 
> While I can stream videos on the app just fine, I can no longer bring up the search engine from the menu. The search engine tries to load for a split second, but then collapses with the message ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Kevin Phelan (Jan 23, 2021)

I am also having this problem (error code 9345) not allowing the search function in the amazon prime app on the Tivo Edge. Oddly, at the same time, we also developed a different problem with the Vudu app where is keeps asking me to update my payment. Even after updating the payment multiple times, the error continues. Tivo really doesn't seem to want me to rent movies!


----------



## HoTatII (Sep 21, 2016)

Kevin Phelan said:


> I am also having this problem (error code 9345) not allowing the search function in the amazon prime app on the Tivo Edge. Oddly, at the same time, we also developed a different problem with the Vudu app where is keeps asking me to update my payment. Even after updating the payment multiple times, the error continues. Tivo really doesn't seem to want me to rent movies!


And interestingly that's really all I can bring up in an internet search on "Error 9345" for AP.

A payment related issue due to an expired credit/debit card. ...

But my card on the account is fine of course as I can stream programs from AP just fine. Just the search engine page won't load. ...

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## kuranda (Feb 3, 2010)

I have the same problem on two new TiVo EDGE units . . . "Error 9345" for APrime app

Amazon wants following: 

What is the app version of PRIME that TiVo is using or how to know?

How to remove cache and data of PRIME video app?


----------



## kuranda (Feb 3, 2010)

SirTim said:


> Yes, I'm having the same problem too. I have a new Edge that we've been using for a few weeks now since late December 2020. AP works fine to watch shows but whenever we try to do a "search" within the AP app, we always get the "cannot view this page" "error 9345". I just tested this after a full shutdown/restart of the Edge and it still happens. Any suggestions? Do we need to contact Amazon?
> 
> Update: I just checked on our Mini (which is connected to the Edge), and it works fine on that device!


I called AMAZON and a very long call, they asked to get the following from TiVo:
1. What is the app version of PRIME or how to know?

2. How to remove cache and data of PRIME video?


----------



## SirTim (Jan 20, 2021)

kuranda said:


> I called AMAZON and a very long call, they asked to get the following from TiVo:
> 1. What is the app version of PRIME or how to know?
> 
> 2. How to remove cache and data of PRIME video?


Thanks, Kuranda! Good info. Now that question is, does anyone know how to answer these?


----------



## Argh Matey (Jan 21, 2021)

You would think that rebooting TiVo would clear the cache. We have been using Roku instead. Search function for Prime in Roku works fine.


----------



## OldCableGuy (Jan 25, 2021)

Same issue here, started a few weeks ago. Edge only, Minis and Roamio not affected.

Did the following below from TiVo Tech Support - Did *NOT *work:
1. Attempt two manual connections to the TiVo service followed by a restart.
From TiVo HOME, go to > MENU > SETTINGS > NETWORK SETTINGS > TiVo Service Connection.
2. Restart or Powercycle a TiVo Device.
Remove the power cord from the back of the TiVo Device.
Wait at least 15 seconds and then reinsert the power cord.
Check app.
Further step:
3. If Issue persists perform this step but before proceeding to the third step, make sure step one succeeded.
Menu path from HOME > MENU > HELP > RESET TO DEFAULTS > REPEAT GUIDED SETUP.


----------



## HoTatII (Sep 21, 2016)

OldCableGuy said:


> Same issue here, started a few weeks ago. Edge only, Minis and Roamio not affected.
> 
> Did the following below from TiVo Tech Support - Did *NOT *work:
> 1. Attempt two manual connections to the TiVo service followed by a restart.
> ...


Yeah ...

Except for the guided setup, they had me go through the same useless steps, obviously from a script ....

Still no joy ....

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## OldCableGuy (Jan 25, 2021)

FINALLY, Amazon Prime Search is working for me on all Edges. 

Not sure why it started to work, but unrelated to the AP issue I had to reboot the router in the house. I only found out about search working because I was occasionally checking on the status.


----------



## HoTatII (Sep 21, 2016)

OldCableGuy said:


> FINALLY, Amazon Prime Search is working for me on all Edges.
> 
> Not sure why it started to work, but unrelated to the AP issue I had to reboot the router in the house. I only found out about search working because I was occasionally checking on the status.


Yes!

Finally working here as well ....

Appears problem corrected ...

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## SirTim (Jan 20, 2021)

Works for me too! I had just done a full restart of my Edge, but I doubt it was related to that. Seems to be fixed now.


----------

